# giant xtc brake problems



## fallengiant (28 May 2012)

hi everybody, I've just acquired an giant xtc mountain bike & was told on purchase that " the disc brakes might need some attention" ..... yeah they're locked on solid!, not being over technically minded could some kind soul, point me in the right direction of getting them moving again ! I await with bated breath......


----------



## rusty bearing (30 May 2012)

Has it got the MPH brakes with a thumbwheel on it? If not what make is fitted?


----------



## fallengiant (31 May 2012)

hi mate , thanks for replying... yeah it has the mph brakes with the thumb wheel, which i cant move in any direction !


----------



## rusty bearing (31 May 2012)

They are an old technology now and have been the bane of many a cycle mechanic. They are a closed system and the thumbwheel is a volume adjuster to take account of fluid expansion due to heat or whatever, you might even consider it an early form of bite point adjustment.
The problem you have is most likely to be too much fluid in the system, if you could turn the wheel no problem, as you cant just let some fluid out of the bleed nipple at the caliper end ( undo , gently squeeze lever a little and hold, do up) or the screw on the reservoir. A little at a time or you'll end up with no fluid and having to bleed the things
The wheels seize up for a past time, we have had therm in where the owner has taken pump pliers to them in order to shift the things. This i snot a good idea! You can or could get repair kits but I wouldn't bother. Get some replacement brakes from somewhere and fit them instead.


----------



## fallengiant (13 Jun 2012)

thanks for the advice , between me and a biker mate we've managed to remove some of the fluid & while not perfect al least the wheels rotate! thanks again !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

